# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kesäistä sunnuntai-iltapäivää Kauniaisten asemalla

## Zimba

Kasasin kesäisen sunnuntai-iltapäivän 5.8.2007 tunnelmista Kauniaisten asemalla pienen kuvareportaasin, jota voi vilkuilla osoitteesta http://sim.1g.fi/kuvat/070805+Kauniainen/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Hieno kuvasarja!

----------

